# December Challenge: "Glimpsed"



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 1, 2015)

The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by jenthepen is: *Glimpsed*

You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

We are continuing to allow optional anonymity this month. You may post your entries yourself, or, if you'd like to remain anonymous, you may PM your entry to me, *Chester's Daughter.* If you are posting anonymously, please indicate in your PM which board, public or workshop, you desire your entry posted on.

Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a *ten minute grace period* to edit your piece, but anything edited after that will likely see your entry excluded from the challenge. 

As usual, if you'd wish to protect your first rights, post your entry in the *workshop thread,* *and post a link to it in this thread. Failure to do so runs the risk of your entry being disqualified.

The inclusion of links of any kind within an entrant's Challenge post is prohibited and shall be promptly removed by staff.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.

Now that the 'like" function is again blessing us with its presence, we respectfully request that you refrain from using it until this thread has been closed and the poll has been opened.

This challenge will close on the 15th of December at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 1, 2015)

*Waif*

Waif

In the heat of the day,
away from the light
in the high midsummer
eyes, watchful, ever bright.

A shimmer of water...
A sprinkler...on…
Laundry flapping upon the line.
A flicker, a whisper...gone...

Bloody sky and cobalt rags...
The air, a hot bath, gone cold.
Between the trees, the grass, unmowed—
A shadow, a something that story told.

The dappled midsummer's fading light
provides a cloak, allowing dreams to form.
A ripple, spreading on the edges of night
curling flame, dark eyes mirror a coming storm.

Laundry fluttering, butterfly wings—
A child, pauses amid billowing sheets,
banners of war, the storm wind sings.
Betwixt the white, above the black—

A pair of eyes...Peers right back.

The Waif...A pixie, lost...Guardian of pools,
of cool, damp glades...a finder of secrets.
Best friend of the child with no one to play.
Found in the haze at the end of a fading day.


----------



## rcallaci (Dec 2, 2015)

*An Apocalyptic Glimpse*

An Apocalyptic Glimpse

A hint and a whiff of magic, a
glimpse of something truly tragic-
On a sickly breeze do--- 
dead leaves and shivering trees, 
weep for the dead who no longer 
have a voice. The shadows have
no choice--- but to wander mute 
amongst the living who are deaf 
to their silent pleas-

The miasmata spills out of its cracked 
cauldron---drip, drip, drip, and whoosh~ 
it empty’s itself into the mud,
where pixies and fairy-flies snap
out their tongues to lick on its fetid
and foul tasting slime. It’s a cosmic 
crime to let the magic die--- but that’s 
what the lies of the living do. The 
dead howl in despair---It’s simply not fair—

It’s only fair that Death swallows those
who love to cheat through deceit---iT
dangles out false hope to those corpses
that reek with decay---that better days
lie ahead if they fill the living with dread.
Only the righteous and pure of heart can 
ride upon the unicorn and let its magic
be released in the air. The trumpets will
announce the coming of a new age.

_tat dat dada da tat dat dada da tat dat dada da~~
_
In the end is the beginning and in the 
beginning it starts all over again and again and again…  






12-2-15
RC


----------



## shedpog329 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Those Eyes

*Keep out them eyes.

Something always to take
doves for a walk.
The days swollen and the grounds
and the skies repeating itself back
to itself

They say to keep out them eyes.

Those birds eye views were a
sanctuary for old Issac and the law
of keeping out was a slant to their formation.

The chirps and cheeps of clipped
wings could fairly enough forget
to say again; keep out of those eyes.

The time it took to find the sound
that suggested keeping out. The idea came naturally 
if you knew only what you were told not to.

Our eyes opened the widest to those why's 
and how wise. Like how high do the 
mountains run and shiver 
when cold.

Do they watch the safe somethings
that kept quiet to them eyes?
I never dare speak more soundly to
the mystery of those eyes.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 4, 2015)

*Technicality*


----------



## Fats Velvet (Dec 4, 2015)

That Look


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 6, 2015)

The Glance


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 6, 2015)

Carousel

Just a glimpse
a backward glance
dark visions
circles of
fear, driven by hate
hate, driven by fear
riding the carousel
of infinity
cradled by the unknowing
keeps the dancing beast
in place while the blind
see things that cannot
be.

Then just a glance
a grasp at the golden
ring
another miss
and the ride keeps
circling the whirlpool

a glimpse of fate
the madness of folly

and the tune plays on...


----------



## Nellie (Dec 7, 2015)

*Serenity*

A glimpse of what could be
under all Christmas trees
on a night of world peace
if all hatred would cease. 

Unwrap all packages with bows
to let this world know
inside these sacred gifts
is the peace as wished.

People of all beliefs
would witness world relief,
a momentary glance
serenity at last.​


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 8, 2015)

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...limpsed-quot?p=1939276&viewfull=1#post1939276


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 9, 2015)

*Exploring Joy*

Treasure in the trash.
Two saltines never touched
by human hands,
pristinely packaged
and proudly displaying
a factory seal.
Filthy fingers fidget
as saliva sprays past
blackened stumps
in anticipation of a rare delicacy:
fresh crackers. Oh joy!

Up, up, and away,
lovely little arrow 
points heavenward. 
Tasty tip turned 
into food for thought.
They cooked up a deal
which served up a feast of funds
for swift deposit.
Stockbrokers grab a bonus. Oh joy!

Eyes squeezed tight
as she counts seconds.
At one hundred twenty
she dares a peek.
Sign of an addition
in a tiny plastic window,
plus one, maybe more.
The last affordable in vitro
has staying power. Oh joy!

Breath held as a friend 
looks over his shoulder,
the envelope, please.
Paper slides ever so slowly
into sight, no red, no red, no red,
is chanted by a chorus circling
both boys bathed in summer sun.
Not a single scarlet letter.
Vacation here he comes. Oh joy!

Flatline...clear...again...clear...
monitor's steady wail starts to hiccup.
Pulse thready but gaining strength.
Chest tubes in, hemorrhage dribbles out,
lungs inflate, table awaits 
on the third floor,
gowned servers at the ready.
Man-made lightning strike
restores rhythm. Oh joy!

Gifts delivered in differing degrees
in a wide array of wrapping
yet equally titillating 
to all recipients.

Guess what does it for me,
I'll give you a hint:

you've gifted me your eyes. Oh...


----------



## aj47 (Dec 12, 2015)

Weeping Angels

corner of my eye
angel statues do not move
yet change position


----------



## PiP (Dec 12, 2015)

*The Dove of Peace*

On the threshold of death,

I gasp … 

clinging to hope,

to life …

I swallow hope, with shallow breath,

as Heaven’s dove of peace waits patiently.

Celestial beings like birds of prey, circle above

as ethereal melodies play.

Lucifer, is out of tune,

disruptive …

discordant …

a glimpse of Hell.

The Dove coos, indifferently.​


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 12, 2015)

*Submission by RHPeat:

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...limpsed-quot?p=1940810&viewfull=1#post1940810*


----------



## escorial (Dec 14, 2015)

glimpsing

he glimpsed a man in the shade
a short time elapsed
glow-worms glimpsing in the dark
she glimpsed the ruined abbey 
from the train window


----------



## ned (Dec 15, 2015)

*MIRRORS   SRORRIM*

You can glimpse yourself in the words you write
No matter how trite
Of that I’m sure.
If only in the dimly light
That creeps from under the door.

You can search for yourself in the world around
The holy ground
Of  natural law.
But you’ll be lost and never found,
Like a sand-grain on the shore.


You can find yourself in the words of a psalm
A well of calm
A breath to take.
You may find someone, that’s half the charm, 
If yourself, you can forsake.

You can look for yourself in your lover’s eyes
A bridge of sighs
Across the deepest lake.
Your own reflection will come as no surprise,
Softened and opaque.


----------



## Mutimir (Dec 15, 2015)

*The Longing Companion*

Hurtling through the darkness
A decaying block of ice
Slowly pulling apart and breaking away
Those seemingly significant pieces of me
A so called conscious ripping into pieces
Defenses erected in futility
Crumble in the dawn of passion
Revealing a fruit so ripe and pure
Desiring only the embrace of compassion
Seemingly floating through the journey of life
Slowing crawling to it's climax
But it burns, the fear
This feeling, it bursts 
The embers churn
Longing for a warm embrace
But as soon as it arrives
It's gone, and chilled to the core
The fear leaves me frozen
And the passion slips away
Continuing to drift alone


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 15, 2015)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

